# Hurghada



## Doddah (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi everybody,

Does anyone know what are the international and private schools operating in Hurghada?

Thank you all.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Doddah said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Does anyone know what are the international and private schools operating in Hurghada?
> 
> Thank you all.



Don't think we have anyone on here who lives in Hurghada so maybe you would be better asking on Hurghada Mums.........https://www.facebook.com/groups/115718631845190/


----------

